# Add External Storage option for SR2 DT



## Silvester (Oct 4, 2007)

Would be nice if someone would provide the software code to TiVo to allow the use of the second USB on a TiVo DT Series 2 to attach an external harddrive to expand the recording capabilities. BTW Using 1 USB for the wireless connection. :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

This would only make sense to me if they coded it such that you could store shows on the USB device and then unplug it without loosing shows.

That way I could make a movie device - seasons of series to watch in the summer etc..


otherwise I would rather see them work on a way to hook up a portable player directly via usb and copy shows to it.


but if it is just extra storage space that is married to that Tivo - I would instead upgrade the internal drive and in fact have already


----------



## Silvester (Oct 4, 2007)

Why not just copy the recorded shows to your desktop. Then you could delete them on the TiVo DVR and move them back later to watch on the TV.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't think USB would support the bandwidth required to do it the way TiVo would want to, which would essentially follow the rules the eSATA drive does.


----------



## Silvester (Oct 4, 2007)

You are very right. I would hope they could use the HDMI with a splitter to do it though. I think that has a higher through put.


----------



## zand94 (May 20, 2002)

HDMI on a S2??? (never!) I think you may be getting your storage connection technologies confused with your Audio/Video connection technologies


----------



## Silvester (Oct 4, 2007)

Zand, You are right. Boy did I have a brain "f_rt" on that one. That is what happens when you get older. Thanks for the heads up. I guess the best thing to do is install a larger Seagate DB35 Series HD.


----------

